# Aggressive Towards Dogs



## smorassutti (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey!

I have a 21 month old male V (Diego) and he can be very aggressive towards other dogs on or off leash. When he was about 1, he was bite by a German Sheppard, and ever since then I never know how he is going to react towards other dogs. Before the bite he was the "hit" of the dog park and everyone loved him. 

I'm also noticing that if we are walking with another dog and we pass another dog he gets aggressive towards the dog(s) passing by...

We socialize him daily and are out of ideas.

Can anyone help with this?

Please and Thank you!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/history-and-misconceptions-of-dominance.html

Hi. At 21 months old he is becoming a dog but is immature. Don't know where you live but I would get to a Vizsla club function and start asking questons of the local "wise older owners."

Your dog sounds more dominance driven then aggressive. I'd explore that avenue hard and quick.

Much longer and it WILL be a problem that will be very hard to correct. 

On the Search tab here on the forum you can type in aggression and dominance. The topic has hundred or more threads over the last few years.

Good luck. But more so, hard work.

Your Vizsla needs a job to be fullfilled.

What job does he have? 

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

My favorite subject, especially when GSDs are involved :'( I had one, they are not bad, only misunderstood. I am afraid of poodles, though... 

If the dog was bitten seriously, it would be shy and fearful, not at all aggressive. Tail in between the legs and cowering away every time he say a another big dog. 

IMO, there is a miscommunication or misunderstanding. The dog thinks he is in charge and must protect the owner. The answer is serious obedience training.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=a1IDp7MigDQ

http://leerburg.com/dominac2.htm


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It's not necessarily dominance... it is more likely fear aggression. I would invest in a behavioral specialist to determine the cause.

Riley is always attacked by shepherds & shepherd mixes. We have learned to steer clear of them.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the Leerburg collar to correct barking and aggression towards other dogs. If you buy it be sure to read and use it correctly. Your dog doesn't need to be introduce (nose to nose) to other dogs. Just walked with them. Make sure the other dog is leashed and under the control of its owner. The last thing you want is another dog to go after yours when he has no way to defend himself. You can also ask your vet if you can bring the dog to come sit in their waiting room 2 or 3 times a week.
Never let your dog play with other dogs wearing the collar or let him run off leash with it on. 
http://leerburg.com/746.htm


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

What ever you do, take in seriously and act today. It is your duty to show him how to behave. If you can't judge his how he may react, you need to take charge, make sure he responds to ALL commands and he is an excellent heeler. Kinda like sending a wild child to Military School. This dog needs help and you're in charge.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Our male did the same thing. He was a sweetheart and super social and loved all other dogs. When he was just over one he had an incident where he was attacked by another dog and he changed. He developed fear aggression. To this day (he is almost 7) he has never again been great with other dogs. It's been challenging. We have done a lot of extensive work with him and he has gotten a lot better but the bottom line is he has never and will never be an easy dog. He's a love though and I adore him. I just don't let him interact with other dogs, except his sister. We got another vizsla pup (a female) when he was 6 and we knew he'd have a hard time with it. We worked with a trainer and we introduced them very slowly and only on-leash for several weeks. After about 3 months they became the best of friends and still are. He is not aggressive towards her. She doesn't exhibit any of his fear aggression and we don't think she ever will. He's just a more difficult dog, but he's worth the effort. Hopefully this won't be a long term thing for your dog but if it is, it's ok. You just may have to make some adjustments in terms of not letting him play with other dogs. Our trainer assured us that as long as he got enough exercise and stimulation and companionship from us he didn't need "doggie friends".


----------

